
Divshot - Chrome Web Store - twapi
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/divshot/lajkckfbiimjdfdfbjgfbdfecnbipdcm
======
joe_hoyle
Sweet, I have used this for playing around, it seemed pretty good - A chrome
web app is a nice addition

------
matth_eu
Looks nice

